# Direct TV Satellite



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Can I take my receiver from home and use it while camping? Do I have to pay anything extra?


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes. I have an older receiver I leave in the camper. I just have to call a number and activate when I get set up. If you have the "whole home" dvr, you will need an additional receiver for your camper.


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks dune dawg.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought a small Direct TV dish off ebay for $50, and mounted on a tripod. We can set it up in a couple of minutes once we learned how to do it. 1st get it level, then your TV screen should give you the numbers. Set rotation and elevation the 1st time. The you set direction using a compass. Mine is 182 deg. You will have an audible beeper from the TV, to help you get dialed in. Lock down rotation and elevation, then all you have to do next time is get level, and set direction. We have it down, now.


----------

